

Big Data Compute Cluster using Chef, Hadoop & Cassandra in the AWS cloud - spidaman
http://github.com/infochimps/cluster_chef

======
spidaman
Using hadoop for batch processing and cassandra to serve real time data are
among my tools of choice. chef_cluster looks like a nice bag of tools for
setting up and managing a scale-free computing infrastructure.

